# FOR SALE: 2001 FORD EXCURSION LIMITED



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*2001 FORD EXCURSION LIMITED *164,944 miles
7.3 POWERSTROKE DIESEL ENGINE, 4 X 4
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
2 sets of tires (Summer and Winter)
7 ½ ft. Poly Meyer front blade
8 ft. Snowman rear blade
Strobe Light (2 ft.)
Counter Weight for snowblade
Extra rear door provided (for damaged rear door)
All mechanical records provided

*$12,000 OBO
Call John at: (217)415-2955; (217)341-6828; or (217)636-7279*


----------

